
What to the Slave Is the 4th of July? - samizdis
https://pluralistic.net/2020/07/04/pluralistic-04-jul-2020/#corinthian-hall
======
samizdis
> _I am not included within the pale of this glorious anniversary! Your high
> independence only reveals the immeasurable distance between us. The
> blessings in which you, this day, rejoice, are not enjoyed in common.-The
> rich inheritance of justice, liberty, prosperity and independence,
> bequeathed by your fathers, is shared by you, not by me. The sunlight that
> brought life and healing to you, has brought stripes and death to me. This
> Fourth July is yours, not mine. You may rejoice, I must mourn._

> _... the church of this country is not only indifferent to the wrongs of the
> slave, it actually takes sides with the oppressors. It has made itself the
> bulwark of American slavery, and the shield of American slave-hunters._

_ the quotes above are taken from the text version of the document discussed
in the article, which links to it:

[https://rbscp.lib.rochester.edu/2945](https://rbscp.lib.rochester.edu/2945)

